# Accepted to SCA '18 Screenwriting (didn't go) and now AFI '21 Producing. AMA!



## forthemose

Hi  lots of writing, blood, sweat, tears, and bicoastal bopping has led me here so figured I'd offer myself up to any Q's. Would be happy to chat 1:1 with anybody, help review any materials, and send mine. 

A bit about me: I'm a 25 y.o. female who immigrated from Lithuania as a kid. Grew up in the Bay Area and then ended up on the East Coast for college where I studied English and Econ, then back to California to work in the tech + cannabis industries, then back to New York to work in advertising. I've been freelancing full time since I graduated, so definitely a non-linear path and not a hefty background in film proper. AMA!


----------



## slurslur

hello!  I also have background in advertising and social media, I wander is that some sort of advantage I can use in film industry? thank you


----------



## Ravert

Why didn't you go to Screenwriting in 2018?


----------

